# Geico is not renewing my commercial (rideshare) policy.



## Delsan19

The letter just states "your vehicle usage exceeds our guidelines". I've had the policy for a year. It's too late to call today. I just wondered if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## BigJohn

Are you sure it is a full blown commercial policy, or a rideshare rider onto a personal policy?


----------



## wallae

Delsan19 said:


> The letter just states "your vehicle usage exceeds our guidelines". I've had the policy for a year. It's too late to call today. I just wondered if this has happened to anyone else.


Did you tell them


----------



## Daisey77

Geico sucks! They hate rideshare drivers I don't even know why they offered policies to drivers


----------



## islanddriver

I know in some states their ride share rider would only let you do a certain amount of miles, per year it was for part-time drivers only


----------



## Daisey77

I dealt with them after being in an accident with one of their insured. I had Lyft passengers and it was not my fault. I had the cops come out and their insured was ticketed. They assumed 100% responsibility yet screwed me beyond belief by refusing to pay any lost wages until my vehicle was fixed which took 8 weeks. The bullshit they put me through was absolutely insane! It seemed to be be more so the claims adjuster. Talking with her teammates as well as the field adjuster, they didn't know why she was handling my claim the way she was. They said everything I was asking for was very routine and they handle all the time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

You drove too many miles...

They aren't going to renew you, time to start shopping for a new insurer.


----------



## Cvillegordo

I am positive that tens of thousands of rideshare drivers in the United States are driving without any sort of additional rideshare or commercial coverage, other than whatever additional coverage they have through Uber.


----------



## islanddriver

Cvillegordo said:


> I am positive that tens of thousands of rideshare drivers in the United States are driving without any sort of additional rideshare or commercial coverage, other than whatever additional coverage they have through Uber.


This is true, but get in an accident and your insurance does not have to pay anything to you, because you committed insurance fraud by not informing them you do rideshare. Uber doesn't cover you only your pax and the other driver if it's your fault.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Cvillegordo said:


> I am positive that tens of thousands of rideshare drivers in the United States are driving without any sort of additional rideshare or commercial coverage, other than whatever additional coverage they have through Uber.


https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/rideshare/faq/#do_i_need
[HEADING=1]Why would I need ridesharing insurance? Isn't personal auto insurance enough?[/HEADING]
If you drive for Uber, Lyft, or a similar company, your personal auto insurance leaves *gaps in your coverage*:


*Most personal auto policies won't cover accidents* if you're driving for Uber or Lyft. You might have to pay out of pocket for repairs, injuries, or property damage.
Your personal policy *could be cancelled* if the insurer finds out you're ridesharing.
Insurance from Uber and Lyft doesn't cover all situations.
As the following chart shows, *you're at risk without GEICO Rideshare Insurance*.

(I copied the chart as a pic to save the formatting)











https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


This is exactly the same information that uber provides on it's website. They just "leave off" when your not covered.









[HEADING=2]Offline or the Driver app is off[/HEADING]

Your chosen personal insurance company and coverages apply









[HEADING=2]Available or waiting for a ride request[/HEADING]
Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
Third-party liability if your personal auto insurance doesn't apply¹

$50,000 in bodily injury per person
$100,000 in bodily injury per accident
$25,000 in property damage per accident









[HEADING=2]En route to pick up riders and during trips[/HEADING]
Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:

$1,000,000 third-party liability
Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury²
Contingent comprehensive and collision³
Up to actual cash value of car ($1,000 deductible)


AND for the sake of my argument, i'm providing lyft's insurance as well.

https://www.lyft.com/driver/insurance[HEADING=1]
What Lyft covers[/HEADING]
There are three distinct periods that determine your insurance coverage while driving.

[HEADING=2]App is off[/HEADING]

Your personal auto insurance coverage applies.

[HEADING=2]App is on, waiting for a ride request[/HEADING]

Lyft provides third-party liability insurance for covered accidents if your personal insurance does not apply. 1

$50,000/person for bodily injury
$100,000/accident for bodily injury
$25,000/accident for property damage

[HEADING=2]App is on, picking up passengers or during rides[/HEADING]

Lyft provides the following insurance for covered accidents:

$1,000,000 for 3rd-party auto liability 1
Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury 2
Contingent comprehensive & collision up to the actual cash value of the car ($2,500 deductible) 3

_1 Policies may be modified to comply with state or city insurance requirements.
2 Coverage, where provided, may be modified to the extent allowed by law.
3 Applies if a driver has obtained comprehensive and collision on their personal auto insurance policy._

Three sources, Gieco, Uber and Lyft. They ALL agree, there's nothing inconsistent between these three sources. That should be the sign that this information is correct. It's just uber/lyft fail to mention these little details.


----------



## O-Side Uber

Geico was rump raping me for the last year on a commercial policy . I’ve retired from rideshare , so I downgraded back to a personal policy. I had to prove I deleted the Lyft app to downgrade.

Because of a minor accident over 2 years prior, Geico wanted $220/month and the policies are 12 month policies . I couldn’t do it anymore. My personal policy is still $130(ouch) I’m going to shop around this month for something cheaper .


----------



## tohunt4me

Delsan19 said:


> The letter just states "your vehicle usage exceeds our guidelines". I've had the policy for a year. It's too late to call today. I just wondered if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/rideshare/faq/#do_i_need
> [HEADING=1]Why would I need ridesharing insurance? Isn't personal auto insurance enough?[/HEADING]
> If you drive for Uber, Lyft, or a similar company, your personal auto insurance leaves *gaps in your coverage*:
> 
> 
> *Most personal auto policies won't cover accidents* if you're driving for Uber or Lyft. You might have to pay out of pocket for repairs, injuries, or property damage.
> Your personal policy *could be cancelled* if the insurer finds out you're ridesharing.
> Insurance from Uber and Lyft doesn't cover all situations.
> As the following chart shows, *you're at risk without GEICO Rideshare Insurance*.
> 
> (I copied the chart as a pic to save the formatting)
> View attachment 550719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/
> 
> 
> This is exactly the same information that uber provides on it's website. They just "leave off" when your not covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HEADING=2]Offline or the Driver app is off[/HEADING]
> 
> Your chosen personal insurance company and coverages apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HEADING=2]Available or waiting for a ride request[/HEADING]
> Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
> Third-party liability if your personal auto insurance doesn't apply¹
> 
> $50,000 in bodily injury per person
> $100,000 in bodily injury per accident
> $25,000 in property damage per accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HEADING=2]En route to pick up riders and during trips[/HEADING]
> Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
> 
> $1,000,000 third-party liability
> Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury²
> Contingent comprehensive and collision³
> Up to actual cash value of car ($1,000 deductible)
> 
> 
> AND for the sake of my argument, i'm providing lyft's insurance as well.
> 
> https://www.lyft.com/driver/insurance[HEADING=1]
> What Lyft covers[/HEADING]
> There are three distinct periods that determine your insurance coverage while driving.
> 
> [HEADING=2]App is off[/HEADING]
> 
> Your personal auto insurance coverage applies.
> 
> [HEADING=2]App is on, waiting for a ride request[/HEADING]
> 
> Lyft provides third-party liability insurance for covered accidents if your personal insurance does not apply. 1
> 
> $50,000/person for bodily injury
> $100,000/accident for bodily injury
> $25,000/accident for property damage
> 
> [HEADING=2]App is on, picking up passengers or during rides[/HEADING]
> 
> Lyft provides the following insurance for covered accidents:
> 
> $1,000,000 for 3rd-party auto liability 1
> Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury 2
> Contingent comprehensive & collision up to the actual cash value of the car ($2,500 deductible) 3
> 
> _1 Policies may be modified to comply with state or city insurance requirements.
> 2 Coverage, where provided, may be modified to the extent allowed by law.
> 3 Applies if a driver has obtained comprehensive and collision on their personal auto insurance policy._
> 
> Three sources, Gieco, Uber and Lyft. They ALL agree, there's nothing inconsistent between these three sources. That should be the sign that this information is correct. It's just uber/lyft fail to mention these little details.


So driving on just a typical personal insurance policy you will be covered by Uber's policy in the event of an accident during ridesharing?


----------



## tohunt4me

Cvillegordo said:


> So driving on just a typical personal insurance policy you will be covered by Uber's policy in the event of an accident during ridesharing?


Only with a passenger.


----------



## islanddriver

Cvillegordo said:


> So driving on just a typical personal insurance policy you will be covered by Uber's policy in the event of an accident during ridesharing?


No, you won't the way I understand it is while App is on, waiting for a ride request. Uber only provides third-party liability insurance for covered accidents if your personal insurance does not apply. The third-party is the other Driver and any passengers they have plus their car, that you have an accident with it doesn't cover you. in other words if you cause an accident the other party is covered, not you. You have no coverage without a rideshare policy of your own. 
[HEADING=2][/HEADING]


----------



## Daisey77

islanddriver said:


> This is true, but get in an accident and your insurance does not have to pay anything to you, because you committed insurance fraud by not informing them you do rideshare. Uber doesn't cover you only your pax and the other driver if it's your fault.


No, they don't have to pay anything to you because your personal policy states, if you're transporting a paying passenger it voids your policy. Just because you don't have a Rideshare policy doesn't mean you haven't informed them you do rideshare


islanddriver said:


> No, you won't the way I understand it is while App is on, waiting for a ride request. Uber only provides third-party liability insurance for covered accidents if your personal insurance does not apply. The third-party is the other Driver and any passengers they have plus their car, that you have an accident with it doesn't cover you. in other words if you cause an accident the other party is covered, not you. You have no coverage without a rideshare policy of your own.
> [HEADING=2][/HEADING]


 you have no coverage as far as medical bills. Your vehicle has coverage contingent on your personal insurance for $1,000 deductible during phase 2 and 3


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.lyft.com/driver/insurance[HEADING=1]
> What Lyft covers[/HEADING]
> There are three distinct periods that determine your insurance coverage while driving.
> 
> [HEADING=2]App is off[/HEADING]
> 
> Your personal auto insurance coverage applies.
> 
> [HEADING=2]App is on, waiting for a ride request[/HEADING]
> 
> Lyft provides third-party liability insurance for covered accidents if your personal insurance does not apply. 1
> 
> $50,000/person for bodily injury
> $100,000/accident for bodily injury
> $25,000/accident for property damage
> 
> [HEADING=2]App is on, picking up passengers or during rides[/HEADING]
> 
> Lyft provides the following insurance for covered accidents:
> 
> $1,000,000 for 3rd-party auto liability 1
> Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury 2
> Contingent comprehensive & collision up to the actual cash value of the car ($2,500 deductible) 3
> 
> _1 Policies may be modified to comply with state or city insurance requirements.
> 2 Coverage, where provided, may be modified to the extent allowed by law.
> 3 Applies if a driver has obtained comprehensive and collision on their personal auto insurance policy._
> 
> Three sources, Gieco, Uber and Lyft. They ALL agree, there's nothing inconsistent between these three sources. That should be the sign that this information is correct. It's just uber/lyft fail to mention these little details.


This is a blatant lie. According to a recent news article here, Lyft dropped their uninsured or underinsured motorist policy about a year ago! a passenger who was involved in an accident while riding in a Lyft has $173,000 in medical bills because Lyft won't pay them. It was a hit and run so covered under uninsured or underinsured motorist part of the policy. The passengers lawyer found out Lyft dropped their uninsured and underinsured policy during the first quarter of 2020









Lyft Won't Pay For Rider's Medical Bills After Hit & Run Crash In Denver


A Denver man says his life has been flipped upside down after being hospitalized following a Lyft ride.




denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## justaGoober

islanddriver said:


> I know in some states their ride share rider would only let you do a certain amount of miles, per year it was for part-time drivers only


How do they know how many miles you do? I never report miles to my insurance company.


----------



## islanddriver

justaGoober said:


> How do they know how many miles you do? I never report miles to my insurance company.


As I remember when I had Geico .every 6 months when they renewed your policy they would send you a form for you to fill out on that form was odometer reading. Also if you use any retailer like pep boys , or a dealer the report you work to CarFax with the odometer reading. also, DMV records have your odometer reading.


----------



## justaGoober

islanddriver said:


> As I remember when I had Geico .every 6 months when they renewed your policy they would send you a form for you to fill out on that form was odometer reading. Also if you use any retailer like pep boys , or a dealer the report you work to CarFax with the odometer reading. also, DMV records have your odometer reading.


 My insurance (Erie) does not ask for odometer reading. DMV does not have my odoemeter reading, nor does Pep Boys.....I'm not trying to keep it a secret, but none of those entities you mention know how many miles I drive.


----------



## islanddriver

justaGoober said:


> My insurance (Erie) does not ask for odometer reading. DMV does not have my odoemeter reading, nor does Pep Boys.....I'm not trying to keep it a secret, but none of those entities you mention know how many miles I drive.


Maybe in your state, here in NYS, we have to get our cars inspected every year and your odometer reading is on that inspection. every time you have a repair done on your car The repair shop takes down your odometer reading whether the report it to Carfax or another service is up to the repair shop. as far as I know, all Auto Dealers do this and most major repair and tire Shops & Stores do it. and all insurance companies have access to this information. Remember "Big Brother" is always watching. Just look at all your receipts from repair shops ill bet your 
the odometer reading is on there.


----------



## tcaud

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You drove too many miles...
> 
> They aren't going to renew you, time to start shopping for a new insurer.


This is why you don't put their tracking device on your dashboard...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

tcaud said:


> This is why you don't put their tracking device on your dashboard...


The one I used to have worked great, it was a plug in jobbie and it gave a great discount. Then allstate switched to a cell phone app. I asked them how it would be fair to use that if i'm using a company vehicle. They replied that i can just switch the app off when i'm in the work vehicle.

Now i carefully purge everything that i know would count against me like late night driving.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

islanddriver said:


> As I remember when I had Geico .every 6 months when they renewed your policy they would send you a form for you to fill out on that form was odometer reading. Also if you use any retailer like pep boys , or a dealer the report you work to CarFax with the odometer reading. also, DMV records have your odometer reading.


My Geico rideshare policy asked me to take a picture of my odometer and send that in right before my renewal.... my yearly mileage claim was fairly accurate so no increase for this year.

Geico has never asked for mileage with our personal policy in over 15 years...


----------



## Volvonaut

I was trying to sign up for Geico around October since I’d had them provide okay rideshare insurance in like 2016. I was met with such an attitude and certainty about their disdain for rideshare, they informed me they were working on totally ending coverage. Office guys like the ones I discussed this with may not know everything but I actually couldn’t believe the tone of what I was hearing. On the opposite end Liberty Mutual seems to embrace us but may actually not be all that smart on the matter because they mind so little you drive for Uber I’m not sure if they care if you get commercial or think it does anything in Texas. The pricing was legit cheap whereas Progressive went way up on me for some reason.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Daisey77 said:


> I dealt with them after being in an accident with one of their insured. I had Lyft passengers and it was not my fault. I had the cops come out and their insured was ticketed. They assumed 100% responsibility yet screwed me beyond belief by refusing to pay any lost wages until my vehicle was fixed which took 8 weeks. The bullshit they put me through was absolutely insane! It seemed to be be more so the claims adjuster. Talking with her teammates as well as the field adjuster, they didn't know why she was handling my claim the way she was. They said everything I was asking for was very routine and they handle all the time.


The adjuster's team members were putting up a false front. Yes, they deal with lost wage claims all the time. They deal with bodily injury, property damage, doctor bills, rental of a substitute vehicle all the time. Despite this, the adjuster's job is to get the dollar amount to the lowest possible figure. One way that they do this is balk at paying anything for__________________. Further, they chisel the amounts. Adjusters and their bosses love a claimant that does not engage representation, especially one who is not claiming bodily injury. In reality, you would think that an adjuster would want to settle with a claimant such as this before he changes his mind, but, this is not how it plays out empirically. Instead, the adjuster makes it very difficult for the claimant in order to push him into settling for far less than the case is worth.

This is often why people will talk to a lawyer. The sad thing about this is that in the end, the claimant ends up with the same low amount. These television ambulance chasers might tell you that they get one third of your recovery, but that one-third is pure profit. The doctor and treatment mill end up with another third. All expenses, such as filing fees are charged to the client's share. The lawyer pads the bill, as well. If he sees five clients that day, he does not split the Uber or cab fare to and from the office five ways. The full fare is charged to each client's account. These television lawyers call themselves "trial" lawyers. They should be brought up on Ethics for false and misleading advertising. The _last_ thing that these ambulance chasers want is a trial. They prefer to make a few telephone calls and settle the case. They will bargain away the client's and treatment mill's money to avoid a trial.

Ask me how I know this.



tohunt4me said:


> Only with a passenger.


What and when the Uber/Lyft provided insurance pay varies by state. You have Period One: logged into the application and waiting to be assigned. In Period Two, you are assigned and en route to cover your ping. Period Three is the actual hauling of the passenger. In all states, territories and the District of Columbia, Uber/Lyft insurance covers liability in Periods Two and Three. It is Period One where there are differences. In some jurisdictions, there is no coverage. In others, the coverage is limited. Some jurisdictions, either by regulation or law require full coverage of liability, at least, in Period One.

What you must do is check your Uber/Lyft policy to see what is covered, when.



justaGoober said:


> My insurance (Erie) does not ask for odometer reading.


Never has Erie asked me, either. .............now watch it do this next November when the policy is up for renewal.


----------



## Daisey77

Another Uber Driver said:


> The adjuster's team members were putting up a false front. Yes, they deal with lost wage claims all the time. They deal with bodily injury, property damage, doctor bills, rental of a substitute vehicle all the time. Despite this, the adjuster's job is to get the dollar amount to the lowest possible figure. One way that they do this is balk at paying anything for__________________. Further, they chisel the amounts. Adjusters and their bosses love a claimant that does not engage representation, especially one who is not claiming bodily injury. In reality, you would think that an adjuster would want to settle with a claimant such as this before he changes his mind, but, this is not how it plays out empirically. Instead, the adjuster makes it very difficult for the claimant in order to push him into settling for far less than the case is worth.
> 
> This is often why people will talk to a lawyer. The sad thing about this is that in the end, the claimansystem up with a tierhe same low amountThese television ambulance chasers might tell you that they get one third of your recovery, but that one-thirdlure profit. The doctor and treatment mill end up with another third. All expenses, such as filing fees are charged to the client's share. The lawyer pads the bill, as well. If he sees five clients that day, he does not split the Uber or cab fare to and from the office five ways. The full fare is charged to each client's account. These television lawyers call themselves "trial" lawyers. They should be brought up on Ethics for false and misleading advertising. The _last_ thing that these ambulance chasers want is a trial. They prefer to make a few telephone calls and settle the case. They will bargain away the client's and treatment mill's money to avoid a trial.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.


 my adjusters team members told me they didn't know why she was doing this and that they do process lost wages every single Friday, without making the claimant wait till the vehicle is fixed. So they admitted she was BSing me. Geico operates on a tier structure, from what I hear. The adjusters are only allowed to offer 30%. It goes up once I get served with court orders but only goes up to 50% and then Court usually results in 100%. I tried contacting an attorney, multiple attorneys. However since there was no injury, no one would take my claim. PI attorneys are the ones that handle lost wages and since I had no injury there wasn't enough room to fluff the claim to get their cut, I guess. From the sounds of it that's what it was anyways. They played all kinds of shenanigans though Carrie they wanted certain documentation uploaded but their system wasn't compatible with any other system and she refused to give me her email to email documents. So she eventually closed the case due to me being uncooperative. She also deducted gas money from my income stating since my car was in the shop I didn't need gas money although they put me in the car rental. They were dirty dirty dirty dirty. The field adjuster even offered to pay me out cash for the car rental if I chose not to get a car rental. Although they would tier me down from an SUV to a lower class vehicle but I could use the cash to pay my bills until they paid lost wages. Of course the claims adjuster denied it


----------



## Seamus

Cvillegordo said:


> So driving on just a typical personal insurance policy you will be covered by Uber's policy in the event of an accident during ridesharing?


Collision:
If you are either on your way to pick up a pax or have a pax in your car they will pay minus $1000 (Lyft $2500) deductible but ONLY if you have collision coverage on your personal policy. If you only carry basic liability then you get nothing.
Liability:
Everyone EXCEPT the driver (you) is covered. Uber drivers are not covered for THEIR injuries and many drivers don't realize this. Uber is kind enough to offer you to PURCHASE that coverage but doesn't even advertise that so most don't even know it exists.


----------



## Delsan19

I talked to them last week (forgot to come back here and update).

I was told that Geico is no longer offering Rideshare (it had nothing to do with miles??!), and they would be emailing me something with the new provider's info and paperwork to fill out and mail back to Geico...

Long story short, I've received nothing and after reading all your comments, I will just move on and get a personal policy without rideshare somewhere else. I'm so fed up with Uber and Lyft's BS, I hardly drive anymore anyway.

Thanks for all the info. =)



islanddriver said:


> As I remember when I had Geico .every 6 months when they renewed your policy they would send you a form for you to fill out on that form was odometer reading. Also if you use any retailer like pep boys , or a dealer the report you work to CarFax with the odometer reading. also, DMV records have your odometer reading.





tcaud said:


> This is why you don't put their tracking device on your dashboard...


I didn't have a tracking device. I had to send a photo of my odometer reading for my 6-month renewal.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The adjuster's team members were putting up a false front. Yes, they deal with lost wage claims all the time. They deal with bodily injury, property damage, doctor bills, rental of a substitute vehicle all the time. Despite this, the adjuster's job is to get the dollar amount to the lowest possible figure. One way that they do this is balk at paying anything for__________________. Further, they chisel the amounts. Adjusters and their bosses love a claimant that does not engage representation, especially one who is not claiming bodily injury. In reality, you would think that an adjuster would want to settle with a claimant such as this before he changes his mind, but, this is not how it plays out empirically. Instead, the adjuster makes it very difficult for the claimant in order to push him into settling for far less than the case is worth.
> 
> This is often why people will talk to a lawyer. The sad thing about this is that in the end, the claimant ends up with the same low amount. These television ambulance chasers might tell you that they get one third of your recovery, but that one-third is pure profit. The doctor and treatment mill end up with another third. All expenses, such as filing fees are charged to the client's share. The lawyer pads the bill, as well. If he sees five clients that day, he does not split the Uber or cab fare to and from the office five ways. The full fare is charged to each client's account. These television lawyers call themselves "trial" lawyers. They should be brought up on Ethics for false and misleading advertising. The _last_ thing that these ambulance chasers want is a trial. They prefer to make a few telephone calls and settle the case. They will bargain away the client's and treatment mill's money to avoid a trial.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.
> 
> What and when the Uber/Lyft provided insurance pay varies by state. You have Period One: logged into the application and waiting to be assigned. In Period Two, you are assigned and en route to cover your ping. Period Three is the actual hauling of the passenger. In all states, territories and the District of Columbia, Uber/Lyft insurance covers liability in Periods Two and Three. It is Period One where there are differences. In some jurisdictions, there is no coverage. In others, the coverage is limited. Some jurisdictions, either by regulation or law require full coverage of liability, at least, in Period One.
> 
> What you must do is check your Uber/Lyft policy to see what is covered, when.
> 
> Never has Erie asked me, either. .............now watch it do this next November when the policy is up for renewal.


 I had to send a photo of my odometer reading for my 6-month renewal.



BigJohn said:


> Are you sure it is a full blown commercial policy, or a rideshare rider onto a personal policy?


It's a rideshare policy, but everything was handled through the commercial side of Geico. I could only log-in on the commercial site.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Delsan19 said:


> I talked to them last week (forgot to come back here and update).
> 
> I was told that Geico is no longer offering Rideshare (it had nothing to do with miles??!), and they would be emailing me something with the new provider's info and paperwork to fill out and mail back to Geico...
> 
> Long story short, I've received nothing and after reading all your comments, I will just move on and get a personal policy without rideshare somewhere else. I'm so fed up with Uber and Lyft's BS, I hardly drive anymore anyway.
> 
> Thanks for all the info. =)
> 
> 
> I didn't have a tracking device. I had to send a photo of my odometer reading for my 6-month renewal.
> 
> 
> I had to send a photo of my odometer reading for my 6-month renewal.
> 
> 
> It's a rideshare policy, but everything was handled through the commercial side of Geico. I could only log-in on the commercial site.


I support this decision.


----------



## Daisey77

I agree, it's for the best. If your insurance company won't back you up, when it is not even your fault , just think how they'll be when it is your fault . They'll probably pull the same shit which will only subject you to a lawsuit. It's not worth it.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

O-Side Uber said:


> Geico was rump raping me for the last year on a commercial policy . I've retired from rideshare , so I downgraded back to a personal policy. I had to prove I deleted the Lyft app to downgrade.
> 
> Because of a minor accident over 2 years prior, Geico wanted $220/month and the policies are 12 month policies . I couldn't do it anymore. My personal policy is still $130(ouch) I'm going to shop around this month for something cheaper .


Do tell......how did you "prove" to them that you deleted the app?


----------



## O-Side Uber

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Do tell......how did you "prove" to them that you deleted the app?


I emailed them a screenshot of the "sorry to see you go" screen from lyft


----------



## The Jax

I have regular commercial insurance on my work vehicle because I also use it for consulting (visiting clients), courier work, and food delivery on the clock with client's restaurants (on an as needed basis) in addition to Uber.

My opinion to you is to stop being a cheap SOB and cancel both your personal and rideshare policies and get a real commercial policy. It is more expensive but not as much as your think. If you are going to use your car for commerce, you need a commercial policy. If you do not make enough money delivering food and people to afford a commercial policy, you should not be delivering or picking up Pax.


----------



## islanddriver

The Jax said:


> I have regular commercial insurance on my work vehicle because I also use it for consulting (visiting clients), courier work, and food delivery on the clock with client's restaurants (on an as needed basis) in addition to Uber.
> 
> My opinion to you is to stop being a cheap SOB and cancel both your personal and rideshare policies and get a real commercial policy. It is more expensive but not as much as your think. If you are going to use your car for commerce, you need a commercial policy. If you do not make enough money delivering food and people to afford a commercial policy, you should not be delivering or picking up Pax.


Why spend the extra money on Commercial insurance?. When rideshare rider from Allstate gives you all you need for Uber and it is only $25 to $50 more a month than your regular policy.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

When my policy (Progressive) renewed the last time, they jacked my rates up 62% in one blow. This being, mind you, during a time period (03/2020-09/2020) during which I drove far fewer miles than any six month period in the previous 5yrs. I’m up again in ~6 weeks; this time around, I had the first reported/claimed-accident in 7yrs. I’m most certainly dreading what may come. 
Im certainly looking into my options before that last few weeks. Unfortunately...there aren’t too many (as most are quoting me a tad higher than I’m currently paying). I had really come to enjoy the near-30% reduction which came after moving away from Colorado. Unfortunately, it didn’t last but one year.


----------



## Daisey77

The Jax said:


> I have regular commercial insurance on my work vehicle because I also use it for consulting (visiting clients), courier work, and food delivery on the clock with client's restaurants (on an as needed basis) in addition to Uber.
> 
> My opinion to you is to stop being a cheap SOB and cancel both your personal and rideshare policies and get a real commercial policy. It is more expensive but not as much as your think. If you are going to use your car for commerce, you need a commercial policy. If you do not make enough money delivering food and people to afford a commercial policy, you should not be delivering or picking up Pax.


 It depends what market you are in. Here in Colorado, I don't think any of us could afford a commercial policy just doing food and passenger delivery unless you are registered with the puc and are considered livery. Even then you'd have to have the business drummed up to be able to afford it. Here it's a minimum of $500 a month all the way up to $1,000 a month



34-Methoxyzacko said:


> When my policy (Progressive) renewed the last time, they jacked my rates up 62% in one blow. This being, mind you, during a time period (03/2020-09/2020) during which I drove far fewer miles than any six month period in the previous 5yrs. I'm up again in ~6 weeks; this time around, I had the first reported/claimed-accident in 7yrs. I'm most certainly dreading what may come.
> Im certainly looking into my options before that last few weeks. Unfortunately...there aren't too many (as most are quoting me a tad higher than I'm currently paying). I had really come to enjoy the near-30% reduction which came after moving away from Colorado. Unfortunately, it didn't last but one year.


That's crazy because most insurance companies are giving discounts to policyholders right now. I'm going on about a year of 10% discount on my monthly premium. That's after getting two checks back because accidents are down since no one is driving or was driving at the time. (height of the pandemic) There were several insurance companies doing this


----------



## The Jax

islanddriver said:


> Why spend the extra money on Commercial insurance?


I am not sure why this is even a question. Think of it this way. Does a take home licensed taxi cab (licensed by the local jurisdiction and requires a hack license) have a personal policy with a separate rideshare rider because they use it also for personal use on off time?

Seriously, I love you guys here in the forum but having the "proper" insurance for what you use your vehicle for is for the exact reason you get insurance in the first place. Liability and coverage. You do not want to be liable for any damages or lawsuits in the result of a claim. That is the whole point of insurance.

From a claims standpoint, having a dual policy scenario requires a claim on all your policies (whether you open and file the claim, another person with a loss opens the claim, or another insurance company opens a claim) then the insurance companies investigating what you were doing and if they will cover you. Not a fun situation to be put in if you need a rental car and you are having court papers sent to you while your insurance companies are "working it out". There is always a chance of them saying, "Sorry, not covered because of THIS or THAT". Then you need to hire a lawyer and yada yada yada. Meanwhile you are being sued for the damages and medical bills. Sounds like fun, doesn't it? All because instead of being a serious driver and getting the right insurance, you wanted to "save a couple bucks".

Or, you have commercial insurance, nothing in regards to what you were doing and how you were using the vehicle goes into question, they investigate the claim, and if everything is how it is supposed to be and its a covered loss, you can go back to work and not have to worry about it and let them handle the rest.

Btw, my commercial insurance covers me for a rental vehicle at much higher limits than a personal policy because I may need to rent a commercial vehicle to continue my job. It doesn't cover me for just a Kick N Go Nissan Versa. I can get a box truck, whatever I need, because they know I am not going to rent something more expensive if I do not need it.

So that is your food for thought.



34-Methoxyzacko said:


> When my policy (Progressive) renewed the last time, they jacked my rates up 62% in one blow.


I think you are comparing just cost. You really need to do your homework into the company you do business with when it comes to insurance. I have worked with Progressive in more ways than I would like to count and they are notorious for fighting as hard as possible to not pay out claims, even when its a covered loss. Many other companies can be like this and Progressive is one of them.

You also need to look very hard at what you use your car for the cost of a commercial policy. It is not always about how much it will cost and saving a few bucks. Its about being covered responsibly.



Daisey77 said:


> It depends what market you are in. Here in Colorado, I don't think any of us could afford a commercial policy just doing food and passenger delivery unless you are registered with the puc and are considered livery. Even then you'd have to have the business drummed up to be able to afford it. Here it's a minimum of $500 a month all the way up to $1,000 a month


Ok? I very much appreciate your input. I pay in the area of over $400/month for my commercial insurance. I have two vehicles on the policy. One primary and one backup.

Lets talk economics without me going over my business income or yours. With doing Pax or food or both, you should be making at least $1,200/week GROSS and up to $2,000/week GROSS. On the low side, that is $5,200/month GROSS, on average. On the high side, that is $8,600/month GROSS, on average.

By the way, I also have a Series 65 and do financial advising for my clients. Look up what a Series 65 is if you are not aware.

So with that all said, if you cannot afford $400/month to $500/month on an commercial insurance policy after all your business and personal expenses, the problem is not how much Uber or the other companies and your income streams are paying you. The problem is you are not fiscally responsible. If that is the case, you need to start with that problem. I know its tough when you want nice things. I get it. But you have important expenses and sometimes, you can function very well with less.

In the other scenario, if you are not making enough income GROSS (before expenses) to pay for a commercial policy, such as, less than $1,200/week GROSS, then an rideshare policy "may" be a better option for someone to have in addition to their personal policy but I would still proceed with caution on that.

Your best go to for that is a licensed insurance agent who can estimate your risk and liability versus your income and assets and advise you what they recommend for your particular situation.

*ONE MORE THING* to consider. Rideshare policies are like a criminal record that come back to haunt you. There is a consumer report insurance companies use called a CLUE Report. Look this up if you want to educate yourself on this and you are not aware. This report will mention what insurance companies you have done business with, the active and past policies, any claims and losses and payouts, and if they were your fault or not, If you have a rideshare policy, this is also noted on your CLUE Report. Anytime you get new personal insurance, EVEN if they ask you if you use it for rideshare and you say no, *they know*. In the event there is a claim (meaning you got in an accident) and even if you are not working Uber or rideshare or food delivery at the time, even if you haven't done that type of work anymore for years, the claims agents from all insurance companies involved WILL run the report and if they see rideshare, they will start an investigation and look for a reason to deny the claim.


----------



## NicFit

Allstate keeps sending me a form to fill out my mileage, I throw it away so they can’t use that against me, they say they’ll use last years plus 1000 up to three years. I don’t think they’ll raise the rate very much over that and if I tell them my real mileage they’ll probably jack up my rates or cancel me. I’m not giving these companies anything other then is required by law


----------



## islanddriver

The Jax said:


> I am not sure why this is even a question. Think of it this way. Does a take home licensed taxi cab (licensed by the local jurisdiction and requires a hack license) have a personal policy with a separate rideshare rider because they use it also for personal use on off time?
> 
> Seriously, I love you guys here in the forum but having the "proper" insurance for what you use your vehicle for is for the exact reason you get insurance in the first place. Liability and coverage. You do not want to be liable for any damages or lawsuits in the result of a claim. That is the whole point of insurance.
> 
> From a claims standpoint, having a dual policy scenario requires a claim on all your policies (whether you open and file the claim, another person with a loss opens the claim, or another insurance company opens a claim) then the insurance companies investigating what you were doing and if they will cover you. Not a fun situation to be put in if you need a rental car and you are having court papers sent to you while your insurance companies are "working it out". There is always a chance of them saying, "Sorry, not covered because of THIS or THAT". Then you need to hire a lawyer and yada yada yada. Meanwhile you are being sued for the damages and medical bills. Sounds like fun, doesn't it? All because instead of being a serious driver and getting the right insurance, you wanted to "save a couple bucks".
> 
> Or, you have commercial insurance, nothing in regards to what you were doing and how you were using the vehicle goes into question, they investigate the claim, and if everything is how it is supposed to be and its a covered loss, you can go back to work and not have to worry about it and let them handle the rest.
> 
> Btw, my commercial insurance covers me for a rental vehicle at much higher limits than a personal policy because I may need to rent a commercial vehicle to continue my job. It doesn't cover me for just a Kick N Go Nissan Versa. I can get a box truck, whatever I need, because they know I am not going to rent something more expensive if I do not need it.
> 
> So that is your food for thought.
> 
> I think you are comparing just cost. You really need to do your homework into the company you do business with when it comes to insurance. I have worked with Progressive in more ways than I would like to count and they are notorious for fighting as hard as possible to not pay out claims, even when its a covered loss. Many other companies can be like this and Progressive is one of them.
> 
> You also need to look very hard at what you use your car for the cost of a commercial policy. It is not always about how much it will cost and saving a few bucks. Its about being covered responsibly.
> 
> Ok? I very much appreciate your input. I pay in the area of over $400/month for my commercial insurance. I have two vehicles on the policy. One primary and one backup.
> 
> Lets talk economics without me going over my business income or yours. With doing Pax or food or both, you should be making at least $1,200/week GROSS and up to $2,000/week GROSS. On the low side, that is $5,200/month GROSS, on average. On the high side, that is $8,600/month GROSS, on average.
> 
> By the way, I also have a Series 65 and do financial advising for my clients. Look up what a Series 65 is if you are not aware.
> 
> So with that all said, if you cannot afford $400/month to $500/month on an commercial insurance policy after all your business and personal expenses, the problem is not how much Uber or the other companies and your income streams are paying you. The problem is you are not fiscally responsible. If that is the case, you need to start with that problem. I know its tough when you want nice things. I get it. But you have important expenses and sometimes, you can function very well with less.
> 
> In the other scenario, if you are not making enough income GROSS (before expenses) to pay for a commercial policy, such as, less than $1,200/week GROSS, then an rideshare policy "may" be a better option for someone to have in addition to their personal policy but I would still proceed with caution on that.
> 
> Your best go to for that is a licensed insurance agent who can estimate your risk and liability versus your income and assets and advise you what they recommend for your particular situation.
> 
> *ONE MORE THING* to consider. Rideshare policies are like a criminal record that come back to haunt you. There is a consumer report insurance companies use called a CLUE Report. Look this up if you want to educate yourself on this and you are not aware. This report will mention what insurance companies you have done business with, the active and past policies, any claims and losses and payouts, and if they were your fault or not, If you have a rideshare policy, this is also noted on your CLUE Report. Anytime you get new personal insurance, EVEN if they ask you if you use it for rideshare and you say no, *they know*. In the event there is a claim (meaning you got in an accident) and even if you are not working Uber or rideshare or food delivery at the time, even if you haven't done that type of work anymore for years, the claims agents from all insurance companies involved WILL run the report and if they see rideshare, they will start an investigation and look for a reason to deny the claim.


Sorry But my question still stands. I have an Allstate rideshare insurance rider on my regular policy. it covers me for everything. Here in NYS Allstate is also the Insure for Uber. the only place I would need Commerical insurance is in NYC the rest of NYS you don't need it Rideshare is good. I don't use my car for any other Commerical business. .I also have Million Dollar wrap-around insurance. So as far as coverage goes Between Uber Insurance & My Allstate policy im covered as much as you for what I'm doing with my Auto for less than $200. a month, if it was commercial, it would be over $500 a Month.


----------



## Daisey77

The Jax said:


> Ok? I very much appreciate your input. I pay in the area of over $400/month for my commercial insurance. I have two vehicles on the policy. One primary and one backup


 That's great! You do realize your insurance rates are not the same throughout the country though right? The lowest I've heard of someone paying for Commercial Insurance was 550 a month. Now that was just his portion. Him and his vehicle fell under a bigger policy which was for a commercial Limousine Company. So they had the multiple vehicle discount and the owner of the business had been a policyholder for quite a while. Generally speaking you're looking at at least 650 to 800 a month. The first couple years you're in service easily upwards of 1100 a month. You cannot tell me you're expecting an Uber X driver to make the sort of payments, especially right now in the covid-19 era


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko

Daisey77 said:


> That's crazy because most insurance companies are giving discounts to policyholders right now. I'm going on about a year of 10% discount on my monthly premium. That's after getting two checks back because accidents are down since no one is driving or was driving at the time. (height of the pandemic) There were several insurance companies doing this


Right! &#129318;&#127995;
I indeed received a 20% rebate in the form of a rate-reduction on my policy-dues for April and May of 2020. After that- poof! Nothing. 
It is also worthy of mention that, unlike in Denver, folks didn't really cease activities to the same extent. There weren't nearly so restrictive shut-downs, etc.

Also, despite the lower traffic volume, there has been a significant upward-trend in serious traffic accidents (many if not most likely being due to impaired driving) in DFW since this all began. Heck, just last weekend (overnight Thurs-Fri-Sat), I counted 11 multi-vehicle, all-cars-totaled accidents- and those were simply the ones I happened to drive past. I have no doubt this type of thing has contributed to the increase, now that I think of it. Frankly, there are some accidents of a brutality level here in DFW that make me miss even one more thing about Denver. We all used to rag on how poorly some drove (and I do recall a couple of states being singled out)... as it turns out- such observations were, in fact, correct. &#128556;


----------



## Daisey77

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Right! &#129318;&#127995;
> I indeed received a 20% rebate in the form of a rate-reduction on my policy-dues for April and May of 2020. After that- poof! Nothing.
> It is also worthy of mention that, unlike in Denver, folks didn't really cease activities to the same extent. There weren't nearly so restrictive shut-downs, etc.
> 
> Also, despite the lower traffic volume, there has been a significant upward-trend in serious traffic accidents (many if not most likely being due to impaired driving) in DFW since this all began. Heck, just last weekend (overnight Thurs-Fri-Sat), I counted 11 multi-vehicle, all-cars-totaled accidents- and those were simply the ones I happened to drive past. I have no doubt this type of thing has contributed to the increase, now that I think of it. Frankly, there are some accidents of a brutality level here in DFW that make me miss even one more thing about Denver. We all used to rag on how poorly some drove (and I do recall a couple of states being singled out)... as it turns out- such observations were, in fact, correct. &#128556;


 Yeah from what I hear you guys are not shut down at all. Neither is Florida. However did you see the big announcement? Starting Monday it's going to be federally mandated that all drivers Nationwide have to wear a mask at all times when a passenger is in the vehicle. Non-compliance as a federal violation!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Daisey77 said:


> l drivers Nationwide have to wear a mask at all times when a passenger is in the vehicle. Non-compliance as a federal violation!


Just what we need, _Federal_ Hack Inspectors.....................


----------



## TBone

Did you tell them you were going to drive 30,000 miles a year then drive 100,000? 

Go with progressive. I made a payment on the geico website that got "lost." Received a cancel notice, called them, they could see the payment, promised to credit my account. They didn't apply the payment and cancelled the policy. Contacted them and they reinstated the policy but at renewal time they raised my yearly rate by $500. I cancelled and went with progressive. Even saved $15 a month over geico.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

justaGoober said:


> How do they know how many miles you do? I never report miles to my insurance company.


I have a vehicle that has a special rate for not driving over 7500 miles a year. They said they get the info from DMV or carfax. If they have trouble with getting the information that way they will send a form. Most dealers and smog places report to carfax.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

The Jax said:


> *ONE MORE THING* to consider. Rideshare policies are like a criminal record that come back to haunt you. There is a consumer report insurance companies use called a CLUE Report. Look this up if you want to educate yourself on this and you are not aware. This report will mention what insurance companies you have done business with, the active and past policies, any claims and losses and payouts, and if they were your fault or not, If you have a rideshare policy, this is also noted on your CLUE Report. Anytime you get new personal insurance, EVEN if they ask you if you use it for rideshare and you say no, *they know*. In the event there is a claim (meaning you got in an accident) and even if you are not working Uber or rideshare or food delivery at the time, even if you haven't done that type of work anymore for years, the claims agents from all insurance companies involved WILL run the report and if they see rideshare, they will start an investigation and look for a reason to deny the claim.


Don't know about anywhere but florida....

Insurance companies and attorneys are legally allowed to inquire about your "online status" to the gig companies for the sole purpose of _determining coverage_ and _denying coverage_.

If you get into an accident and hand over your personal insurance card the adjuster can just call up uber and ask if you were online. Why? Because uber's liability is a lot higher than a personal policy is.

Let's say someone hires an ambulance chaser. Guess what? They can ask uber if you were online or not, they can even ask if you were online and uber has to tell them even if they have no reason to suspect you were in the first place.

One phone call and the ambulance chaser goes from a possible lawsuit for $10,000 in pip and $10,000 in liability to a million dollar policy.

So if your at fault, it's in the other guy's insurance best insurance to find out if you were online.

You know who else can benefit from this? Well your insurer can. If they ask uber if you were online when you were at fault they can legally wipe their hands of all liability of the accident. So not only do they not have to pay to fix your car but they also don't have to pay to fix the car of the guy you rear ended. They can also wipe their hands in an uninsured motorist accident.

This goes from having to pay out 10s of thousands to taking $1.00 to stuff an envelope with a "your boned" letter and mailing their decision to deny coverage to you.

Given how much in claims you could deny by simply making a phone call it's very easy to justify. Especially if you see any gig work branding on the car.

I'd be shocked if this wasn't the case in most states. No one loses from asking these guys if you were online during an accident, well no one except _you_...


----------



## islanddriver

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Don't know about anywhere but florida....
> 
> Insurance companies and attorneys are legally allowed to inquire about your "online status" to the gig companies for the sole purpose of _determining coverage_ and _denying coverage_.
> 
> If you get into an accident and hand over your personal insurance card the adjuster can just call up uber and ask if you were online. Why? Because uber's liability is a lot higher than a personal policy is.
> 
> Let's say someone hires an ambulance chaser. Guess what? They can ask uber if you were online or not, they can even ask if you were online and uber has to tell them even if they have no reason to suspect you were in the first place.
> 
> One phone call and the ambulance chaser goes from a possible lawsuit for $10,000 in pip and $10,000 in liability to a million dollar policy.
> 
> So if your at fault, it's in the other guy's insurance best insurance to find out if you were online.
> 
> You know who else can benefit from this? Well your insurer can. If they ask uber if you were online when you were at fault they can legally wipe their hands of all liability of the accident. So not only do they not have to pay to fix your car but they also don't have to pay to fix the car of the guy you rear ended. They can also wipe their hands in an uninsured motorist accident.
> 
> This goes from having to pay out 10s of thousands to taking $1.00 to stuff an envelope with a "your boned" letter and mailing their decision to deny coverage to you.
> 
> Given how much in claims you could deny by simply making a phone call it's very easy to justify. Especially if you see any gig work branding on the car.
> 
> I'd be shocked if this wasn't the case in most states. No one loses from asking these guys if you were online during an accident, well no one except _you_...


it's the same in New York.....


----------



## GIGorJOB

Would say in my experience and state, Geico was basically attempting to limit or pull out of the rideshare and delivery game for at least the last year. Was not offered at the physical locations, was practically laughed at when inquiring and it was about 50/50 split someone said they could do it at the corporate level when calling in. Taking my time, figuring it all out, attempting quotes, it was very restrictive in the dollar amount of liability it offered and also the types IMO. Eventually they stated consistently that they were no longer offering it.

There are a quite a few different parts of liability involved in the gig economy and their policies did not seem to offer the full features of a true commercial policy but to be fair I did not get as far as reading a full issued version, I'm also no expert and this will vary by state, policy, specifics, etc. Don't know what it looks like now though.

Can only speak for my state and perspective, but in most other industries when there is a great need for something but it is deemed too risky to be offered by a for profit commodity business, the gov't usually steps in to provide or offer some form of subsidized options to make it available, when it's for the greater good and benefit to society. Believe me, I'm all for a free market and having gov't get out of the way when it isn't truly needed, but I do think this is one of those cases where it is a damn free for all where I live and IMO nobody wins when there are uncovered accidents.

We see things like the ACA (I know that's questionable), SBA for small businesses, FHA/Fannie/Freddie, for when banks deem products are otherwise too risky to burden on their own, etc. Why have we not seen this for gig insurance and in some cases that extends beyond just auto insurance?

There are some options by state that are the insurance of last resort when you get that bad for auto and too many property dwellings claims but with the prevalence and growing nature of the gig economy and everything on demand and has been for some time, you would think they would step up.

Anyway, would also suggest to try Progressive, one of only a small handful of options we have here. No issues personally yet, not too bad of a rate at all but it's a true beater in the sense and on it's last legs in order for it to be priced where it makes sense for me in the first place. Some companies were allowing some livery use during the pandemic on their standard personal lines, and that varies tremendously by state, carrier, deadlines, if you're still under state of emergency, etc. Doesn't hurt to ask your agent and get it in writing.


----------



## nightshaadow

Delsan19 said:


> The letter just states "your vehicle usage exceeds our guidelines". I've had the policy for a year. It's too late to call today. I just wondered if this has happened to anyone else.


I got the same letter and when I called them they said I can get ride-sharing insurance through their third party but only for passenger rides and no ubereats. So I'm going to switch to progressive


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You drove too many miles...
> 
> They aren't going to renew you, time to start shopping for a new insurer.


Or get a real job ...


----------



## JeanOcelot0

GIGorJOB said:


> We see things like the ACA (I know that's questionable), SBA for small businesses, FHA/Fannie/Freddie, for when banks deem products are otherwise too risky to burden on their own, etc. Why have we not seen this for gig insurance and in some cases that extends beyond just auto insurance?


Uh, there was already a paradigm in place - a small taxi company whose only assets are the equity value of the cabs. If a driver hits an inner-city bus, the corporation just goes belly-up, and the owner starts a new corporation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

islanddriver said:


> Maybe in your state, here in NYS, we have to get our cars inspected every year and your odometer reading is on that inspection. every time you have a repair done on your car The repair shop takes down your odometer reading whether the report it to Carfax or another service is up to the repair shop. as far as I know, all Auto Dealers do this and most major repair and tire Shops & Stores do it. and all insurance companies have access to this information. Remember "Big Brother" is always watching. Just look at all your receipts from repair shops ill bet your
> the odometer reading is on there.


So it sounds like I need to get a burner car for rideshare!


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Disgusted Driver said:


> So it sounds like I need to get a burner car for rideshare!


I have a burner ($200 wholesale value), but it's too old, LOL.


----------



## The Jax

islanddriver said:


> Sorry But my question still stands. I have an Allstate rideshare insurance rider on my regular policy. it covers me for everything. Here in NYS Allstate is also the Insure for Uber. the only place I would need Commerical insurance is in NYC the rest of NYS you don't need it Rideshare is good. I don't use my car for any other Commerical business. .I also have Million Dollar wrap-around insurance. So as far as coverage goes Between Uber Insurance & My Allstate policy im covered as much as you for what I'm doing with my Auto for less than $200. a month, if it was commercial, it would be over $500 a Month.


Because.... you just informed your personal insurance company you use your car for work and pleasure AND anything you tell them can be used against you. If you have a personal policy with a rideshare rider or endorsement, the claims agent will work extra hard to find a way to NOT pay your claim. THATS WHY. Happens all the time. Why do you think the rideshare coverage is so cheap? You think the insurance companies want to give you a break on the extra use? NOPE! It is a racket to find a way for you to disclose you are using the vehicle for business use then not pay a claim. I work in risk management. Believe me, I know.



Daisey77 said:


> That's great! You do realize your insurance rates are not the same throughout the country though right? The lowest I've heard of someone paying for Commercial Insurance was 550 a month. Now that was just his portion. Him and his vehicle fell under a bigger policy which was for a commercial Limousine Company. So they had the multiple vehicle discount and the owner of the business had been a policyholder for quite a while. Generally speaking you're looking at at least 650 to 800 a month. The first couple years you're in service easily upwards of 1100 a month. You cannot tell me you're expecting an Uber X driver to make the sort of payments, especially right now in the covid-19 era


Read what I said before. Part of getting a decent rate is finding a competent agent who can fight for you with underwriting to write you a policy that works for you coverage-wise and budget-wise. The exposure and risk is different between livery (limo and taxi) and Uber rideshare and any agent that swears up and down that a livery policy is "what you need" will also be laughing with his insurance friends the moment you sign the policy binder and walk out the door. Do not forget that they make commission on policies AND if they are sleezy, they would be happy to lie to you and offer you a policy at +$500 per month versus half that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, there was already a paradigm in place - a small taxi company whose only assets are the equity value of the cabs. If a driver hits an inner-city bus, the corporation just goes belly-up, and the owner starts a new corporation.


I pay out the ass for commercial insurance and i'm still set up with an LLC.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

O-Side Uber said:


> Geico was rump raping me for the last year on a commercial policy . I’ve retired from rideshare , so I downgraded back to a personal policy. I had to prove I deleted the Lyft app to downgrade.
> 
> Because of a minor accident over 2 years prior, Geico wanted $220/month and the policies are 12 month policies . I couldn’t do it anymore. My personal policy is still $130(ouch) I’m going to shop around this month for something cheaper .


I was doing ~$1k every 6 months with Allstate, now $400 every 6months with Geico. I remember in 2016 all I had to do was call Allstate and say I drove for Uber, no additional cost. Having not driven since then and with Geico, I'm not sure if there's going to be additional cost? or headaches... I hope I made the right switch


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

Seamus said:


> Collision:
> If you are either on your way to pick up a pax or have a pax in your car they will pay minus $1000 (Lyft $2500) deductible but ONLY if you have collision coverage on your personal policy. If you only carry basic liability then you get nothing.
> Liability:
> Everyone EXCEPT the driver (you) is covered. Uber drivers are not covered for THEIR injuries and many drivers don't realize this. Uber is kind enough to offer you to PURCHASE that coverage but doesn't even advertise that so most don't even know it exists.


Lets say I get into an accident while driving for Uber, on the way to pick up a pax lets say. And we get out, agree to call the cops but the thing is, i never say im driving for uber. So my car insurance covers everything and i pay nothing since not at fault ? Its just like any other car accident, no?

But if i do say, "oh i was driving for uber" then my car insurance says no we dont cover you? am i following correctly? WHy even say you are driving for uber then? lmao


islanddriver said:


> No, you won't the way I understand it is while App is on, waiting for a ride request. Uber only provides third-party liability insurance for covered accidents if your personal insurance does not apply. The third-party is the other Driver and any passengers they have plus their car, that you have an accident with it doesn't cover you. in other words if you cause an accident the other party is covered, not you. You have no coverage without a rideshare policy of your own.
> [HEADING=2][/HEADING]


i dont understand. if you get into an accident, your fault or not, and your either driving to a pax, waiting for a ping, etc, can you not just say you weren't driving for uber? then its just like any other accident and your car insurance, state farm, allstate, etc, pays for it or you just pay the ~$500 deductible? 

Idiotic version: "umm so i was driving for Uber actually" doesnt this open a whole can of worms and headaches and seeing if Uber covers you or not ? do you get where im going with this? 

All of this is just for if you have a pax while driving and you get into an accident, this is the main thing right? Even so, cant you just tell the pax no one was doing Uber? Then it falls back to what i previously said of the accident being just any other accident, so you arent screwed from rideshare insurance blah blah


----------



## BigJohn

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Lets say I get into an accident while driving for Uber, on the way to pick up a pax lets say. And we get out, agree to call the cops but the thing is, i never say im driving for uber. So my car insurance covers everything and i pay nothing since not at fault ? Its just like any other car accident, no?
> 
> But if i do say, "oh i was driving for uber" then my car insurance says no we dont cover you? am i following correctly? WHy even say you are driving for uber then? lmao
> 
> i dont understand. if you get into an accident, your fault or not, and your either driving to a pax, waiting for a ping, etc, can you not just say you weren't driving for uber? then its just like any other accident and your car insurance, state farm, allstate, etc, pays for it or you just pay the ~$500 deductible?
> 
> Idiotic version: "umm so i was driving for Uber actually" doesnt this open a whole can of worms and headaches and seeing if Uber covers you or not ? do you get where im going with this?
> 
> All of this is just for if you have a pax while driving and you get into an accident, this is the main thing right? Even so, cant you just tell the pax no one was doing Uber? Then it falls back to what i previously said of the accident being just any other accident, so you arent screwed from rideshare insurance blah blah


Yes, some people like playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## Seamus

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Lets say I get into an accident while driving for Uber, on the way to pick up a pax lets say. And we get out, agree to call the cops but the thing is, i never say im driving for uber. So my car insurance covers everything and i pay nothing since not at fault ? Its just like any other car accident, no?
> 
> But if i do say, "oh i was driving for uber" then my car insurance says no we dont cover you? am i following correctly? WHy even say you are driving for uber then? lmao
> 
> i dont understand. if you get into an accident, your fault or not, and your either driving to a pax, waiting for a ping, etc, can you not just say you weren't driving for uber? then its just like any other accident and your car insurance, state farm, allstate, etc, pays for it or you just pay the ~$500 deductible?
> 
> Idiotic version: "umm so i was driving for Uber actually" doesnt this open a whole can of worms and headaches and seeing if Uber covers you or not ? do you get where im going with this?
> 
> All of this is just for if you have a pax while driving and you get into an accident, this is the main thing right? Even so, cant you just tell the pax no one was doing Uber? Then it falls back to what i previously said of the accident being just any other accident, so you arent screwed from rideshare insurance blah blah


Depends on your state.

In NY, Uber/Lyft must maintain a database of drivers that all insurance companies can check. If the insurance company inquires, U/L must give them information about when drivers are online or not. So, in NY if an insurance company checks the database they know you drive and wether or not you were online at the time.

I have no idea what the rules are in other states.


----------



## bobby747

Delsan19 said:


> The letter just states "your vehicle usage exceeds our guidelines". I've had the policy for a year. It's too late to call today. I just wondered if this has happened to anyone else.


This is not correct I think. I had geigo... for personal. And a separate commercial Geigo policy.. after year 1 for no reason it went from $3500 to $4500. So called cost of living. I replaced them first


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Lets say I get into an accident while driving for Uber, on the way to pick up a pax lets say. And we get out, agree to call the cops but the thing is, i never say im driving for uber. So my car insurance covers everything and i pay nothing since not at fault ? Its just like any other car accident, no?
> 
> But if i do say, "oh i was driving for uber" then my car insurance says no we dont cover you? am i following correctly? WHy even say you are driving for uber then? lmao
> 
> i dont understand. if you get into an accident, your fault or not, and your either driving to a pax, waiting for a ping, etc, can you not just say you weren't driving for uber? then its just like any other accident and your car insurance, state farm, allstate, etc, pays for it or you just pay the ~$500 deductible?
> 
> Idiotic version: "umm so i was driving for Uber actually" doesnt this open a whole can of worms and headaches and seeing if Uber covers you or not ? do you get where im going with this?
> 
> All of this is just for if you have a pax while driving and you get into an accident, this is the main thing right? Even so, cant you just tell the pax no one was doing Uber? Then it falls back to what i previously said of the accident being just any other accident, so you arent screwed from rideshare insurance blah blah


Depends on the state,

In my state ANY insurance adjuster can just contact uber/lyft et all for your login times for the day and they'll respond back with them. Then the insurance adjuster just looks at the time of the accident and the see if you were logged in.

Why would they do this?

Well the law says that they are allowed to do this for as little as determining what company is providing coverage, coverage limits, and denying coverage.

Scenario 1

Let's say you had an accident at 2:43.
Your insurance adjuster looks at the file and sees you had a car accident at 2:43 am. He adds you to the list of drivers that the company is going to contact uber/lyft for login times for that day and goes about working on your claim. X days later he gets back that you were logged in between 11:00 pm and 2:43 AM.

WHO HOO... time to close out the claim and write it off as "denial of coverage". I don't even have to finish filling out the paper work.

Scenario 2

ABC insurance (the guy you hit) calls up uber and requests your login records for the day. Oh you were logged in between 11:00 pm and 2:45 AM when you canceled a ping. He sees dollar signs as uber has a higher liability coverage. So now ABC goes to the adjuster for your insurance company. "Hey buddy.. your driver was logged into uber/lyft... We are dropping the claim against your company.

Scenerio 3

A lawyer gets involved. Either the guy you hit or the customer is injured. The lawyer decides to send in a request to uber/lyft to see if you were logged in. It comes back and says you were logged in between 11:00 pm and 2:45 AM. He sees dollar signs because the rideshare companies liability limits are so much higher than your personal insurance. He tells your adjuster that he isn't pursuing a lawsuit with their company anymore because you were logged into uber/lyft.



If you hadn't figured it out....

The only person who doesn't stand to gain from discovering that you were logged in is you. The other guy stands to get more money, your insurer can just refuse the claim and pay zero, and the customer's lawyer can get a much bigger liability settlement.

So yeah.... good luck with lying about being logged into uber.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depends on the state,
> 
> In my state ANY insurance adjuster can just contact uber/lyft et all for your login times for the day and they'll respond back with them. Then the insurance adjuster just looks at the time of the accident and the see if you were logged in.
> 
> Why would they do this?
> 
> Well the law says that they are allowed to do this for as little as determining what company is providing coverage, coverage limits, and denying coverage.
> 
> Scenario 1
> 
> Let's say you had an accident at 2:43.
> Your insurance adjuster looks at the file and sees you had a car accident at 2:43 am. He adds you to the list of drivers that the company is going to contact uber/lyft for login times for that day and goes about working on your claim. X days later he gets back that you were logged in between 11:00 pm and 2:43 AM.
> 
> WHO HOO... time to close out the claim and write it off as "denial of coverage". I don't even have to finish filling out the paper work.
> 
> Scenario 2
> 
> ABC insurance (the guy you hit) calls up uber and requests your login records for the day. Oh you were logged in between 11:00 pm and 2:45 AM when you canceled a ping. He sees dollar signs as uber has a higher liability coverage. So now ABC goes to the adjuster for your insurance company. "Hey buddy.. your driver was logged into uber/lyft... We are dropping the claim against your company.
> 
> Scenerio 3
> 
> A lawyer gets involved. Either the guy you hit or the customer is injured. The lawyer decides to send in a request to uber/lyft to see if you were logged in. It comes back and says you were logged in between 11:00 pm and 2:45 AM. He sees dollar signs because the rideshare companies liability limits are so much higher than your personal insurance. He tells your adjuster that he isn't pursuing a lawsuit with their company anymore because you were logged into uber/lyft.
> 
> 
> 
> If you hadn't figured it out....
> 
> The only person who doesn't stand to gain from discovering that you were logged in is you. The other guy stands to get more money, your insurer can just refuse the claim and pay zero, and the customer's lawyer can get a much bigger liability settlement.
> 
> So yeah.... good luck with lying about being logged into uber.


i can understand that... sort of. So to avoid any headaches when getting into an accident while driving for Uber, you just call the insurance and say i drive for Uber and they throw an additional monthly fee? 

1 question, how does the insurance adjuster, lawyer, etc, even know to bother reaching out to Uber/Lyft when I never brought that up? Unless they see the sticker on my car and assume?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i can understand that... sort of. So to avoid any headaches when getting into an accident while driving for Uber, you just call the insurance and say i drive for Uber and they throw an additional monthly fee?
> 
> 1 question, how does the insurance adjuster, lawyer, etc, even know to bother reaching out to Uber/Lyft when I never brought that up? Unless they see the sticker on my car and assume?


I believe they ask the question as a matter of routine now when you are filing a claim. If you lie and it appears anywhere, accident report, witness statement, ... then you are screwed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i can understand that... sort of. So to avoid any headaches when getting into an accident while driving for Uber, you just call the insurance and say i drive for Uber and they throw an additional monthly fee?


Yes, i_n theory, _everything you have said is mostly accurate. Rideshare insurance doesn't actually cover you while you are ridesharing, it's most importantly insurance that actually allows you to rideshare. It also doesn't have massive holes that leave your vehicle uncovered.


NOW.. i'm not telling you to lie... I'm telling you to _stop lying._


But be careful, it's not "_I'm driving for rideshare_", It's "_I'm thinking driving for uber and increasing my insurance coverage_". Saying you already are is an admission of giving "misinformation" and or violating the terms of your policy, while _hypothetical_ is _hypothetical_. It also will keep you from getting your insurance shut off if you decide not to go with your insurer or you need to keep your current policy for X days until the new one is written up and formalized.

"I was approved to drive for uber but I don't think I have the right insurance"

Also 100% true.



Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i can understand that... sort of. So to avoid any headaches when getting into an accident while driving for Uber, you just call the insurance and say i drive for Uber and they throw an additional monthly fee?
> 
> 1 question, how does the insurance adjuster, lawyer, etc, even know to bother reaching out to Uber/Lyft when I never brought that up? Unless they see the sticker on my car and assume?


Rideshare insurance is what _you should have had_ before you started, and probably didn't know you needed. 

As far as how they would suspect?

If they have a reason to ask they can ask if you were online without knowing for sure. Uber can respond with the times you were logged in or respond back that they have no record of you being a driver in their system. 

As to how they would suspect in the first place? Well your spot that is one example of how they might suspect something. However there's a long list of reasons why they could be triggered.

A passenger in your car
Uber can tell them (after your passenger files a claim)
They can see the sticker on the car and or a lighted sign,
The other driver might tell their insurance that you are an uber driver.
It can be on an accident report that you told the cop you were driving for uber.

And you are the only one with a motivation to not spill the beans.


So Story time..

SO my mom had an accident where an uber driver was driving the at fault car. She filed a claim with her insurer and no one suspected the other guy was driving for uber, no clue whatsoever. HIs state min insurance didn't pay enough to fix her car. So she had to pay the uninsured/underinsured motorist deductible.

About 2 months later (over a month after her car had been fixed) someone somehow figured something out and her underinsured motorist deductible _got refunded_. This was caused because the other driver didn't disclose the other insurance policy that was actually the primary at the time of the accident. The other insurance policy had a much better insurance coverage, and it also happened to be James rivers.

So.. how they came to that conclusion? You got me... but they did.


----------

